# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Could anyone help me with recommendations of some nice places to stay, interesting areas to see and experience, and good and fun places to eat in San Juan.  My wife and I will be staying in San Juan f

## TWhipps

Could anyone help me with recommendations of some nice places to stay, interesting areas to see and experience, 
and good and fun places to eat in San Juan.  My wife and I will be staying in San Juan for three nights as an time to 
slow down a bit prior to our enjoying the solitude of St. Barts.

Thanks for any sugestions.

----------


## MIke R

we spend a night following our cruise in San Juan every year....and we have enjoyed the Marriot Stela Maris a lot as well as the Embassy Suites...both are on the beach, have great rooms...good facilities

----------


## KevinS

I have overnighted in SJU several times on my way to SBH, and tried several of the hotels.  I'm not 100% happy with any of them, but the best two were the Ritz Carlton and the Caribe Hilton.  The Ritz Carlton is very close to the airport, about 5 minutes away.  The Caribe Hilton is about 15 minutes from thae airport.

----------


## JoshA

Old San Juan is the most interesting section. There is a nice inn, El Convento, in the center of the old walled city. The best restaurants are in Old San Juan. However, for beaches, you may want to go to the Isla Verde area nearer the airport. The El San Juan is a good choice for that, especially if you like casinos and nightlife.

----------


## MIke R

> I have overnighted in SJU several times on my way to SBH, and tried several of the hotels.  I'm not 100% happy with any of them, but the best two were the Ritz Carlton and the Caribe Hilton.  The Ritz Carlton is very close to the airport, about 5 minutes away.  The Caribe Hilton is about 15 minutes from thae airport.



did you ever try the Stella Maris??..I kind of like it...they got the Tiki Bar going on the beach....the BBQ pit going by the pool....a nice restaurrant...its not too bad..

----------


## KevinS

San Juan Marriott Resort and Stellaris Casino - we tried it once and then moved on to the Ritz on our next trip.  The hotel portion was great, but the food, beverage, and casino operations were, um, less impressive.  You've been there more recently than I have though.

----------


## MIke R

yeah they have upgraded their restaurants considerably....and I dont care about the casinos much anyway...dont get me wrong...I wouldnt go there on purpose, as a destination...but it serves its purposes by providing a wind down from the cruise  madcaps before I head back to the land of snow...

----------


## onebigdawg53

This hotel right on the beach and near the airport has received excellent reviews.

http://www.numero1guesthouse.com

As I understand it there are a lot of restaurants and bars within walking distance and the hotel itself has a highly rated restaurant right on the beach.

----------

